# Anon Goggles



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

dopamean said:


> These look pretty sic. Anyone with input/experience please comment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have these ones but i do have the Anon Comrade goggles and love them!!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the reply, I'm _this_ close to hitting submit on this order tonight!


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can get them for $80 new on ebay in that color. They're solid goggles, one of my favorites. Not too big like some goggles, but not too small like others. Field of view is pretty good and they were comfortable on my head. No fogging issues, but I never have fogging problems to begin with. They're one of the goggles I regret selling. I might buy them again.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

OldNo.7 said:


> You can get them for $80 new on ebay in that color. They're solid goggles, one of my favorites. Not too big like some goggles, but not too small like others. Field of view is pretty good and they were comfortable on my head. No fogging issues, but I never have fogging problems to begin with. They're one of the goggles I regret selling. I might buy them again.


got that eBay link handy? Thanks a ton for the reply and review. What are you rocking now?


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, here you go
Anon Hawkeye Goggles Chili with Red Solex Lens Mens Ski Snowboard New | eBay

I now have EG2's, but would prefer the Hawkeyes.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

OldNo.7 said:


> Yea, here you go
> Anon Hawkeye Goggles Chili with Red Solex Lens Mens Ski Snowboard New | eBay
> 
> I now have EG2's, but would prefer the Hawkeyes.


thanks for the link, I greatly appreciate it.

What do you dislike about the EG2s that you preferred w/ the Hawkeyes?

thanks in advance!


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the EG2's, don't get me wrong. It's just they're quite large and I think I prefer the form factor of the Hawkeyes. The field of view on the EG2's is better, but not by a wide margin. I just think the Hawkeyes are at a size where you get a great field of view without having to get into the oversized goggle frames.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got a pair of hawkeye's and I love them. They are super comfortable and have a great peripheral view.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> I've got a pair of hawkeye's and I love them. They are super comfortable and have a great peripheral view.


Thanks for the input Knox. I'm most likely pulling the trigger on these today... wish everything wasn't so expensive.

Thankfully OldNo.7 saved me @ least a $20 spot w/ that eBay link!


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Dunno about that color, but there are still some Hawkeyes on the clymb for $39.99


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> Dunno about that color, but there are still some Hawkeyes on the clymb for $39.99


kick me a link if you got one! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

dopamean said:


> kick me a link if you got one! Thanks for the heads up



Theclymb.com - sign up - click on "snow" - scroll down to the Anon goggles


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> Theclymb.com - sign up - click on "snow" - scroll down to the Anon goggles


thanks! just found these: 

Anon Hawkeyes

Pretty close to what i'm after and definitely way cheaper. Thanks a ton for the input


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

do the Hawkeyes i'm looking at here: 

Hawkeyes

have mirrored lenses like these Smiths here:

Smiths

I haven't been able to find a pic of anyone actually rocking the Anons so it's hard for me to tell.

thanks for any help/insight anyone can give!


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

dopamean said:


> do the Hawkeyes i'm looking at here:
> 
> Hawkeyes
> 
> ...


I have the blue solex lens. It's a little mirrored, but not so much that people can't see your eyes.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> I have the blue solex lens. It's a little mirrored, but not so much that people can't see your eyes.


right on, thanks for the response.

Do you dig 'em a lot or do you enjoy a different type of goggles more?

thanks in advance


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

dopamean said:


> right on, thanks for the response.
> 
> Do you dig 'em a lot or do you enjoy a different type of goggles more?
> 
> thanks in advance


I had a pair of oakleys previously and love the anons much more than the oakleys. The fit is really comfortable, they look awesome, and I've never had any issues with them fogging up.


----------

